# AMD Outs Radeon HD 6670, HD 6570, HD 6450 for OEMs



## btarunr (Feb 7, 2011)

AMD released the entire entry-mid portion of the Radeon HD 6000 series overnight, for OEMs only. The cards won't be available to consumers (retail) as yet, but does give away specifications of two new GPUs that AMD is carving these SKUs out of, Turks and Caicos. Built on the 40 nm process, Turks packs 480 VLIW5 stream processors, is DirectX 11 compliant, and sports a 128-bit wide GDDR5 memory controller that supports GDDR3 on lower SKUs. Radeon HD 6670 and HD 6570 are based on Turks. Both have all 480 stream processors enabled, differ in memory type/amount and clock speeds. The HD 6670 carries clock speeds of 800 MHz core, 1000 MHz (4.00 GHz GDDR5 effective) memory, and is available with memory amounts of 512 MB or 1 GB. The 128-bit wide memory interface churns out bandwidth of 64 GB/s. 

The HD 6570 is also based on Turks, but features clock speeds of 650 MHz core, and two different memory clock speed specifications based on the memory type opted for by the manufacturers. If a manufacturer chooses GDDR3, it's clocked at 900 MHz (1.80 GHz GDDR3 effective), with a memory bandwidth of 28.8 GB/s. If it's GDDR5, it's clocked at 1000 MHz (4.00 GHz effective), 64 GB/s bandwidth. Up to 2 GB of memory can be opted for GDDR3 designs, while up to 1 GB can be opted for GDDR5-based ones. While the HD 6670 reference board uses a full-height design with a single-slot fan-heatsink, HD 6570 is designed for low-profile cards, best suited for HTPCs or SFF PCs.



 

 




Lastly, there's the HD 6450, which is based on the Caicos silicon. This is AMD's entry-level GPU, which is geared to be an IGP replacement or for users who just need a GPU that does everything an IGP does, faster. Caicos is an improvement over previous-generation Cedar. It features 160 VLIW5 stream processors, twice that of Cedar. It features a leaner 64-bit memory controller that supports GDDR5 and DDR3. Partners are free to set GPU clock speeds in the range of 625 MHz to 750 MHz, while its memory can be clocked at 533 to 800 MHz for DDR3, or 800 to 900 MHz for GDDR5. It is designed for cards that are both low-profile, and silent (passively-cooled). There's no information on retail release, but we can't imagine them to be too far away.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Jiraiya (Feb 7, 2011)

Renamed

Shame on Them


----------



## btarunr (Feb 7, 2011)

Jiraiya said:


> Renamed
> 
> Shame on Them



Nothing has been renamed.


----------



## AndreiD (Feb 7, 2011)

How are these renamed? I remember the old ones had 400 shaders, and these have 480.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Feb 7, 2011)

Only 6700 series is pure rebrand (5700 series + hdmi 1.4).

HD6670 sounds way more powerful then my old good HD3850, without  6-pins molex...


----------



## Imsochobo (Feb 7, 2011)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> Only 6700 series is pure rebrand (5700 series + hdmi 1.4).
> 
> HD6670 sounds way more powerful then my old good HD3850, without  6-pins molex...



I think it is around 4770 performance. if not, it's rather close.

benchmarks will tell the whole story, but if it could match 4770 it would be good!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 7, 2011)

the 6450 w/ 160 shaders looks tempting for HTPC and occasional light gaming


----------



## EzyRyder (Feb 7, 2011)

Jiraiya said:


> Renamed
> 
> Shame on Them



Shame on you! 

Think before you write next time!


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 7, 2011)

said this when we got previews, but I like the 6450 heatsink XD


----------



## wolf (Feb 7, 2011)

it's always refreshing to see the lower midrange/low end cards come out and have comparable or better specs than the high end of a few years back, this is where we can see some great advances in perf/watt and general power consumption.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 7, 2011)

so the only cards in the 6XXX series with the new architecture are the 69XX cards. . . . . . . . . . sad


----------



## ap4lifetn (Feb 7, 2011)

KainXS said:


> so the only cards in the 6XXX series with the new architecture are the 69XX cards. . . . . . . . . . sad



and the only cards in the gtx5xx series with the new architecture are the .....oh wait

i'd say both companies were limited by the delay of 28nm


----------



## KainXS (Feb 7, 2011)

no i didn't mean it like that, its just that they have such a good architecture with the Terascale 3 why not make more cards similar to that, it should've been possible but it looks like when they taped out the 6970 thats all they planned on to use it.


----------



## devguy (Feb 7, 2011)

So the Brazos GPU is based off the 80 shader Cedar GPU.  I believe the Llano GPU is based off this Turks 480 shader GPU, unless they opted for something older from the HD 56xx series.


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 7, 2011)

480 shader based on HD6800 series shader design = HD4770 like performance = win win!!!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 7, 2011)

So its possible some of these cards will be release as retail?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2011)

So if AMD outed these cards does that mean they were in the closet?


----------



## robertc (Feb 7, 2011)

Hmmm, the HD 6570 looks like almost exact same as my HD 5570, except now there might be GDDR5 variants, instead of just GDDR3. Same core and ram speeds. Only difference is 480sp vs 400sp on the 5570.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 7, 2011)

come on people get rid of the vga! i don't care if this is low end stuff the only way for people to move on is by forcing them! to be honest i think dvi needs go too.


----------



## robertc (Feb 7, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> come on people get rid of the vga! i don't care if this is low end stuff the only way for people to move on is by forcing them! to be honest i think dvi needs go too.



Why? Don't make a stupid statement unless you are going to give reasons...


----------



## Jiraiya (Feb 7, 2011)

EzyRyder said:


> Shame on you!










EzyRyder said:


> Think before you write next time!


I do not need this, but you










http://www.amd.com/us/products/desk...6770/Pages/amd-radeon-hd-6770-overview.aspx#2










http://www.amd.com/us/products/desk...6750/Pages/amd-radeon-hd-6750-overview.aspx#2

Shame here






Oct 13, 2009 

Oh, I remembered

Think before you write next time


----------



## ap4lifetn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ that's the only rebrand in the whole series, and you do know that those will never make it to retail? more than likely the OEM's wanted AMD to rebrand so they could market them.

the gpus this article is talking about has nothing to do with the 67xx, only the 66xx series and lower.

all of these gpus will eventually make it into retail and increased their shader counts by 80 each.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 7, 2011)

robertc said:


> Why? Don't make a stupid statement unless you are going to give reasons...



VGA's time has certainly come. The cable used makes a difference in visual quality, especially at 1280x1024 and above, so it's not as suitable for today's higher resolution monitors as other solutions. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but removing support should also make video cards slightly cheaper as they wouldn't need a RAMDAC? I also see benefit (multi-monitor, broadness of application) in reducing the connectors available today from four to three.


----------



## Goodman (Feb 7, 2011)

Jizzler said:


> VGA's time has certainly come. The cable used makes a difference in visual quality, especially at 1280x1024 and above, so it's not as suitable for today's higher resolution monitors as other solutions. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but removing support should also make video cards slightly cheaper as they wouldn't need a RAMDAC? I also see benefit (multi-monitor, broadness of application) in reducing the connectors available today from four to three.



All i know is that VGA can handle HD & is not limited by resolution afik but HDMI & DVI have faster bandwidth & can handle sound at the same time


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jiraiya said:


> http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/333/39376391.jpg
> 
> I do not need this, but you
> 
> ...



Dude WTF are you talking about?! 

This article is about the *66*70,*65*70,*64*50


----------



## bear jesus (Feb 7, 2011)

Hmm the 6450 may be a good upgrade for my HTPC's 3450.

Going from 40 stream processors to 160 and from GDDR2 to GDDR5 (both 64bit bus width) while still being half height and passive with clock speed increases sounds like a good upgrade although i look forward to reviews, mainly to see the temps as my HTPC gets pretty toasty as it is.


----------



## Jiraiya (Feb 7, 2011)

themailman78 said:


> dude wtf are you talking about?!
> This article is about the *66*70,*65*70,*64*50



HD 6600 Series and  HD 6700 Series Is just change names with a little lie

*HD 5570*

400 Stream Processing Units 
Engine clock speed: 650 MHz 
Memory clock speed DDR3:  900 MHz 
Memory bandwidth DDR3:  28.8 GB/s 
1GB

*HD 6570*

480 Stream Processing Units 
Engine clock speed: 650 MHz 
Memory clock speed DDR3:  900 MHz 
Memory bandwidth DDR3:  28.8 GB/s 
2GB

2 GB


----------



## bear jesus (Feb 7, 2011)

Jiraiya said:


> HD 6600 Series and  HD 6700 Series Is just change names with a little lie
> 
> *HD 5570*
> 
> ...



Did you not notice the 400 vs 480 sp's? 

The 6670 and 6570 use the same *new* 480 sp *turks *core not the *redwood *core, or are you trying to say this whole time the redwood core had 80 locked sp's that no one knew about?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2011)

bear jesus said:


> Did you not notice the 400 vs 480 sp's?
> 
> The 6670 and 6570 use the same *new* 480 sp *turks *core not the *redwood *core, or are you trying to say this whole time the redwood core had 80 locked sp's that no one knew about?



Shut up with your logic and sanity!


----------



## bear jesus (Feb 7, 2011)

I wonder when these will hit retail as I'm really looking forward to some reviews, I'm kind of curious if the 6450 with GDDR5 could do some source engine based gaming.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Shut up with your logic and sanity!



 what was i thinking, logic or sanity have no place in this discussion.


----------



## BeepBeep2 (Feb 7, 2011)

The ignorance! ...IT LIVES!


----------



## Jiraiya (Feb 7, 2011)

@
TheMailMan78 
@
bear jesus

The truth  Always bitter


----------



## demonkevy666 (Feb 7, 2011)

BeepBeep2 said:


> The ignorance! ...IT LIVES!



LOL 

6000 uses at 4:1 shader thing.
where the old 5000 uses 5:1.


----------



## bear jesus (Feb 7, 2011)

demonkevy666 said:


> LOL
> 
> 6000 uses at 4:1 shader thing.
> where the old 5000 uses 5:1.



The 68xx cards and below still use VLIW 5 only the 69xx cards use the new VLIW 4.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey Jir, how aboust some facts instead of school yard antics :shadedshu Pretty easy to come on here and blab about this and that, with no data to back anything up.


----------



## purecain (Feb 7, 2011)

pure entertainment.... i love it when someone posts something, completely sure they owned everyone on the planet with thier imense tech knowledge... only to be shot down in flames...

i love computers... everyones an expert... its like growing weed... 

believe half of what you see and none of what you hear...


----------



## KainXS (Feb 7, 2011)

the 6950, 6970, and 6990 have the Terascale 3 everything else is the old Terascale 2 from the 5000 series.

Thats funny Jiraya lol


----------



## Jiraiya (Feb 7, 2011)

all amd fan is Here


----------



## bear jesus (Feb 7, 2011)

Jiraiya said:


> lol all amd fan Here



 more like fact fans 

If you never saw the thread about it most were complaining about the 57xx to 67xx re-branding as it is the same core with a different model name where as these cores are different cores.

How can it can be re-branding or renaming if its a new core, it can only really apply to the same core being given a new name like with the juniper core being renamed from 57xx to 67xx cards.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jiraiya said:


> all amd fan is Here



No people who just appreciate facts.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 8, 2011)

25mhz core
80 shaders
2 gb option

You could certainly argue it's not that different, but it's clearly not the same.


----------



## AndreiD (Feb 8, 2011)

Jiraiya is just a troll.
Seriously, stop feeding him.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 8, 2011)

Jiraiya said:


> http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/333/39376391.jpg
> 
> I do not need this, but you
> 
> ...



If you don't find "HD 6770" and "HD 6750" in the newspost, I'll ban you. Look closely and get back to us.



> HD 6600 Series and HD 6700 Series Is just change names with a little lie
> 
> HD 5570
> 
> ...











> The truth Always bitter



No shit.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 8, 2011)

AndreiD said:


> Jiraiya is just a troll.
> Seriously, stop feeding him.











and to the vga i just hate old stuff heck i think hdmi is outdated and everything should be diplayport coming form me with old hardware lol


----------



## Jiraiya (Feb 8, 2011)

Uh Oh


btarunr said:


> *If you don't find "HD 6770" and "HD 6750" in the newspost, I'll ban you. Look closely and get back to us*.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110207/bta9758.jpg
> No shit.


I will be back to you with more details soon

"Do not worry"

Jiraiya - out


----------



## RONX GT (Feb 8, 2011)

^Oh, we cant wait for more 'facts' from you


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2011)

lulz at this thread


----------



## wolf (Feb 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lulz at this thread



+1 it has turned into noting but lol after lol after lol

LOL


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 8, 2011)

demonkevy666 said:


> LOL
> 
> 6000 uses at 4:1 shader thing.
> where the old 5000 uses 5:1.



Only 6900 using 4:1 thingy dumb dumb


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 8, 2011)

@Jir... look at my specs and tell me i'm an amd fan only...






you don't get more performance like that by just re-naming. And if you can... then i need to start calling my cpu a Core i7


----------



## Registrat (Feb 8, 2011)

He's the same Chinese troll, who has multiple accounts on XtremeSystems to try to flood nVidia news...

Guys ignore pathetic people like this


----------



## Wiselnvestor (Feb 8, 2011)

Minor update: Newegg and others already started selling Acer Aspire AS7552G-5430 Notebook with  AMD Radeon HD 6650M.

Acer Aspire AS7552G-5430 Notebook AMD Phenom II Tr...


For the price and specs, it looks pretty decent.


----------



## damric (Feb 8, 2011)

AMD already had the low power market segment locked up with the 5400, 5500, and 5600 series. Now these new low power 6000 series have like twice the balls! I hope they do release them retail.


----------



## EzyRyder (Feb 8, 2011)

Jiraiya said:


> http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/333/39376391.jpg
> 
> I do not need this, but you
> 
> ...



Stick to the point of the article... 

LOL - who said anything about those? 

I am no fanboy here mate, but the 6670, 6570 and 6450 are BRAND NEW GPU's. No one is discussing the 6750 and 6770 which as you say are re-brands, in any case they will be cheaper than their current siblings so no harm done.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 9, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> come on people get rid of the vga! i don't care if this is low end stuff the only way for people to move on is by forcing them! to be honest i think dvi needs go too.



If VGA and DVI was gone, what are people using now  , forgive me but i am out of the loop on this discussion. Also i use VGA, and everything is just fine, i don't think they should get rid of that. Not everyone wants to use high end new technology stuff dude.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 9, 2011)

u2konline said:


> If VGA and DVI was gone, what are people using now  , forgive me but i am out of the loop on this discussion. Also i use VGA, and everything is just fine, i don't think they should get rid of that. Not everyone wants to use high end new technology stuff dude.



just having a little bit of fun, realistically it would be a bad idea but im just saying we could be much farther advanced if people were able to update really fast but their isn't anything wrong with them(vga DVI).


----------

